# very small worm?



## pgravis (Dec 29, 2010)

Cleaned out a film can from my viv and saw something very small in it. I'm not sure anyone will actually be able to see anything, but its worth a shot. Probably a worm of some sort, hopefully not a bad one. It is about the size of a very fine eyelash. But it cruises around pretty well. 
http://youtu.be/lpxEw-X32nA


----------



## pgravis (Dec 29, 2010)

Sorry for the poor quality, its the closest my phone could focus.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Probably a free living nematode, or enchytraeids . 

Ed


----------

